# Go Away Paris



## mzcelaneous (May 3, 2007)

http://www.goawayparis.com/

My friend sent me that link. Although I'm not a fan of Paris Hilton, I think that this "movement" is pointless and a total waste of time. What good will it do? Will she really leave America after seeing the thousands of signatures on that petition? :shrug:

What do you all think?


----------



## Hilly (May 3, 2007)

I LOVE Paris!! She's just such a glamourpuss. I wish I were friends with her and Nicole. lol


----------



## Raerae (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_I LOVE Paris!! She's just such a glamourpuss. I wish I were friends with her and Nicole. lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Team Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Judgeing by the ratings on her shows and number of hits her name gets on Yahoo/Google, there are MILLIONS more, who love her and want her to stay


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

any movement will just give her more publicity therfore is useless. i'm so sad that our society can't stop idiotism! LOL


----------



## little teaser (May 3, 2007)

im jumping on the team paris and nicole boat..
i love them both


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2007)

Paris is an idiot. She'll go away eventually. People only look at her to laugh at her.


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2007)

Paris is an idiot. She'll go away eventually. People only look at her to laugh at her. She's very nasty looking. Nicole is alright.


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2007)

OOPS..double post..sorry


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 4, 2007)

Uhh..okay, Well, I don't really care who hates or loves her. I wanted to know what ya'll thought of the so-called "movement". Like seriously. What's a dumb song and a few thousand pages of signatures going to do to her? If anything, more attention is directed her way. I just think the movement is lame.


----------



## silverblackened (May 4, 2007)

It's pretty lame. Plus, if you've ever seen the interviews done with Paris, you'd realise that this is a very, very clever woman. She knows what sells and what people want to see, and she plays up to it - she also knows that "hate" publicity is still publicity, which is exactly what she wants. So really, this movement is going to backfire just about... oh, when they first came up with it.


----------



## Suzyn (May 4, 2007)

Its like this phrase I once heard "Whether you love me or hate me, my name's still in your mouth!"  

People are who they are. Unless they are hurting someone or something, let them be.  I don't love her, but I don't hate her.  Either would be a waste of my time.  Besides, if she wasn't who she was, who else would we talk about?  Politicians?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I doubt that petition will even sway her.





THAT'S HOT!
(Sorry, I had to do it...)


----------



## little teaser (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Uhh..okay, Well, I don't really care who hates or loves her. I wanted to know what ya'll thought of the so-called "movement". Like seriously. What's a dumb song and a few thousand pages of signatures going to do to her? If anything, more attention is directed her way. I just think the movement is lame._

 
well.. any so called movement that displays hate toward another human being regardless of who they are is a waste of energy and pointless. theres more positive things that people could be doing with there time.. those people must not have a life.. besides i havent really notice her in the media alot lately, she is only going to go away when the media stops makeing $$$ writeing about her and her pics dont sell..


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 4, 2007)

The movement is dumb. Besides being pointless, it just sends more attention in her way.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 4, 2007)

I heard she is about to go to jail for 45 days! haha


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 4, 2007)

It's just another way for her to get more attention without her having to do much of anything like usual. She'd love it either way if it was bad or good.


----------



## Hilly (May 4, 2007)

At least she wears MAC!!!


----------



## Jade (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I heard she is about to go to jail for 45 days! haha_

 

Let's hope so!


----------



## little teaser (May 5, 2007)

lol.. it takes more time and effort to hate   than to just not give a f*ck..


----------



## Holly (May 5, 2007)

I think that the petition is pretty pointless. I really don't care abut Paris anyhow. There's no real reason for people to hate her, if you don't like her just don't read about her, simple as that, its not like she has any effect on your own life anyhow


----------



## laura-doll (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_





 Team Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Judgeing by the ratings on her shows and number of hits her name gets on Yahoo/Google, there are MILLIONS more, who love her and want her to stay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
amen!!
i love paris and nicole


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 14, 2007)

Oh my God. PLEASE stop calling this a "movement."  By doing so, you're simply glorifying some 17 year old's boredom and HTML skills.  Fighting for Civil Rights was a movement, trying to end what's going on in Africa and Darfur is a movement.

This right here is BULLSHIT.


----------



## This Is Mine (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Oh my God. PLEASE stop calling this a "movement."  By doing so, you're simply glorifying some 17 year old's boredom and HTML skills.  Fighting for Civil Rights was a movement, trying to end what's going on in Africa and Darfur is a movement.

This right here is BULLSHIT._

 






  BTW, I almost choked on my water when I read your post


----------



## triccc (May 14, 2007)

oh gosh. that petition is nonsense.

i wanted to have a paris is going to jail party. (_if _she goes to jail) everyone would have to wear/do something paris-y. blonde wigs, pink, glitter, tiaras, and stuffed little doggies are a must.

we were gonna play her porno too. haha. so sillly.


----------



## lipshock (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_At least she wears MAC!!!_

 







  ...?


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_





  ...?_

 
In her book (which i proudly own!), she swears by Purr L/G

Allegedly she has a collection of other colors she loves....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_In her book (which i proudly own!), she swears by Purr L/G

Allegedly she has a collection of other colors she loves....




_

 
don't we all have a collection of colors we love though?


----------



## Hilly (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_don't we all have a collection of colors we love though?_

 
Im just saying that,  yea we all think shes a bit crazy, but at least she wears MAC. Something that binds us all on this here forum.


----------



## Raerae (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Oh my God. PLEASE stop calling this a "movement."  By doing so, you're simply glorifying some 17 year old's boredom and HTML skills.  Fighting for Civil Rights was a movement, trying to end what's going on in Africa and Darfur is a movement.

This right here is BULLSHIT._

 
Paris is serious business.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 16, 2007)

i wrote a long reply to this but decided its not worth it

the movement is dumb, she's dumb, she won't go away no matter what you do.


----------

